# Before bed after gym



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Due to work i now have to train late at night and was wondering what to do regards meals. I have my tea around 7 and train 8-9, have a protein qnd malto shake straight away then when i get home i then have a tin of tuna sandwich or chicken breast sandwich but how will this affect me as im not having any slow digesting protein before bed any sugestions please


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

chicken before bed is slow....


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it lol oh well im geting myself confused, what about tuna coz i rarely do manage chicken that late


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

What if ihave my meal and then something like a pint of milk and a serving of natural yogurt wud that be ok?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

what i do if i trrain late is have protein shake (in water) as soon as i get home after gym, and cottage cheese with oil for slower absorption before bed time.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

:thumbup1: i have cottage cheese always before bed.slow release of protein and i love the stuff(with pineapple.)


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

I hate cottage cheese makes me wana puke so thAt cant hapen even tho its an easy solution. I always have a shake in water with malto straight after the gym then usualy a small meal like tin of tuna sandwichs but overnight my body gets nothing


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

You need a slow digesting protein, i.e., casein. Alternatively have isolate (or a v.low carb whey) with a big spoon of peanut butter/2tsp of Udo's oil in it which wil slow absorption.

Failing that, if like most you wake at night for a 'jimmy' have a ready made protein shake on standby.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats what i thought but i didnt want to have two protein shakes so close to bed might just have to do that i supose. Anyone suggest a gd tasting casein shake, is muscle milk whey or casien? Cheers for the help


----------

